# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Почему Прабхупада поехал именно в Америку?

## Сунанда Гандхарва

Почему Прабхупада поехал именно в Америку?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Чтобы соединить хромого и слепого. :biggrin1: Есть такая притча о слепом и хромом,о том как они объединились и пошли вперед.В Америке нет духовного знания то есть глаз,а Индия не богата как Америка.Вот поэтому Шрила Прабхупада с помощью духовного знания Индии и богатства Америки распространил Сознание  Кришны по всему миру!Шрила Прабхупада ки!Джай!

----------


## Милана

> Почему Прабхупада поехал именно в Америку?


Очевидно,что потому,что в Америке самые свободные права и законы были. Не каждая страна так легко отнеслась
бы к чужой культуре. Если вспомнить то время,то кроме Америки ни одной другой такой страны не было.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Послушайте лекции Шрилы Прабхупады он в них подробно объясняет для чего он приехал в Америку.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Беда преданных пришедших в ИСККОН в 2000-х годах,в том что они книги Прабхупады не читают и лекций его не слушают.В 90-х годах любой новичок знал для чего Прабхупада приехал именно в Америку.

----------


## ОльгаО

Еще с 19 века Западный образ жизни привлекателен для индийцев больше чем вайшнавский, вот Прабхупада и воспользовался этим. Очень правильный ход. Увидев с каким рвением американские молодые люди следуют его наставлениям и жертвуют на Общество и применяют свой Западный подход к устраиванию материальной стороны ИСККОНа, индийцы зауважали миссию Ачарьи.

----------


## ОльгаО

А то, что миссия Прабхупады была предначертана в Ведах, вовсе не противоречит тому, что ей надо было свершиться именно в эпоху, когда только поход на Запад мог перевозбудить интерес индусов к собственной религии и профинансировать это возрождение.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Выбор Америки, это очень и очень разумный ход, что соответствует качествам Прабхупады. 
Климат, экономика, идейная демократия еще много можно назвать причин.
Я бы очень удивился, если бы его миссия началась с России))

----------


## SergeiP

В общем-то его миссия могла начаться с любой страны. Но есть такой принцип - "охотится на носорога", вот он его и применил.

----------


## ОльгаО

Есть мнение, что Бхактивинода Тхакур, пока работал чиновником при Британском правлении, понял, что если и отправлять проповедника заграницу, то надо в англоязычный мир - туда, где лакшми водятся. Поскольку ко времени Прабхупады сама Британская империя уже рухнула, он и поехал к ее могущественному преемнику. Плюс , разумеется, знание языка  - из всех основных мировых Прабхупада знал только хинди да английский. (С удовольствием начал бы и с России, наверное, если б обстоятельства были благоприятные)

----------


## SergeiP

> ...С удовольствием начал бы и с России, наверное, если б обстоятельства были благоприятные...


А что, они в России когда-то были благоприятные?

----------


## ОльгаО

> А что, они в России когда-то были благоприятные?


Ну вот в 1990-е, например, или сейчас если б он приехал - было б легче, чем в 60-е. 
Или если б Прабхупада знал русский язык вместо английского (например, если б Индия была завоевана Россией, а не англией, или если б  родители  Прабхупады были более богатыми и отправили его учиться в Институт Дружбы Народов)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В общем-то его миссия могла начаться с любой страны.


не могла. Особенной с любой страны. 
Это лучший вариант развития событий. Другой страны в принципе быть не могло.

----------


## SergeiP

Просто иногда хочется реализовать свой патриотизм. И даже Шрилу Прабхупаду в него включить.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Prabhupada: Yes, I, when I decided I shall go to foreign countries, I never thought of going to London, I thought of coming here. Generally they go to London, but I thought, "No, I shall go to New York."
Tamala Krsna: Very progressive.
Prabhupada: (laughs) I do not know. It is Krsna's dictation. I could have gone, London was nearer. But I thought, "No I shall go to New York." 

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Arrival Comments in Car to Temple -- July 9, 1976, New York


Прабхупада: Да, когда я решил поехать в заграничные страны, я никогда не думал о поездке в Лондон, я думал поехать сюда. Обычно все ехали в Лондон, но я думал: "Нет, я поеду в Нью Йорк".
Тамала Кришна: Очень прогрессивно.
Прабхупада: (смеется) Я не знаю. Это было продиктовано Кришной. Я мог бы поехать в Лондон, Лондон ближе. Но я подумал: "Нет, я поеду в Нью Йорк".

----------


## Aniruddha das

India's condition is not very satisfactory at the present moment. They are misled. So I came here with that purpose also, that "This movement I cannot start. They will not accept. But if I go to America, if the Americans accept and they preach, then they will be accepted." So that position has somehow or other come, so you together... It is not meant for either for American or Indian; it is meant for the whole human society. They are suffering grievously for want of this consciousness. So every one of us has got a great duty to broadcast this knowledge of Krsna consciousness.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Initiation Lecture -- Los Angeles, July 13, 1971


Состояние Индии не очень удовлетворительное в настоящий момент. Они сбиты с толку. Поэтому я приехал сюда и с этой целью, что "Это движение я не могу начать (в Индии) - прим. Анируддха даса). Они не примут. Но если я поеду в Америку, если американцы примут его и начнут проповедовать, тогда они примут". Итак это так или иначе произошло, и вы вместе... Это не предназначено только для американцев или индийцев, это предназначено для всего человеческого общества. Они страдают от недостатка этого сознания (сознания Кришны)- прим. Анируддхи даса). Поэтому у каждого из нас есть великая обязанность распространять это знание сознания Кришны.

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады. Инициация , Лос Анджелес 13.06.1971

----------


## Aniruddha das

That was my mission: "I shall go to America, and educate them, and they, if they follow, the whole world will follow."

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Hegel


Шрила Прабхупада: "Такова была моя миссия: "Я поеду в Америку, и буду учить их, и если они последуют этому, весь мир последует за ними" (Шрила Прабхупада. Осуждения философии со Шьямасундарой дасом. Гегель)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну вот в 1990-е, например, или сейчас если б он приехал - было б легче, чем в 60-е. 
> Или если б Прабхупада знал русский язык вместо английского (например, если б Индия была завоевана Россией, а не англией, или если б  родители  Прабхупады были более богатыми и отправили его учиться в Институт Дружбы Народов)


"Если бы"... "Если бы"... История не знает сослагательного наклонения.  :smilies: 

Факт в том, что Америка является лидером западной цивилизации, именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада поехал в столицу западной цивилизации - Нью Йорк, чтобы оттуда начать распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру. Его план, вдохновленный Господом Кришной, несомненно увенчался успехом. Так и произошло: распространение сознания Кришны в западном мире, начавшись с Америки, затем охватило весь мир. Весь мир и тогда и сейчас смотрит на Америку и копирует то, что делают американцы. Поэтому расчет Шрилы Прабхупады был абсолютно верен. А рассуждения о том, что было бы, если бы да кабы, в принципе не имеют большого смысла.  :smilies:  Было так, как было. Однако, причина успеха Шрилы Прабхупады не лежит лишь во внешней плоскости,  Шрила Прабхупада добился успеха потому, что был наделен особыми полномочиями Господа Чайтаньи в деле распространения Его движения по всему миру. Попытки принести учение Махапрабху в западный мир предпринимались и до Шрилы Прабхупады, например, несколько духовных братьев Шрилы Прабхупады отправлялись проповедовать в Европу, но они не смогли добиться сколь-нибудь ощутимого успеха. Шрила Прабхупада же осуществил предсказание Махапрабху о том, что Его движение охватит весь мир, поскольку именно ему Махапрабху доверил это. И это подчеркивает особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады - Сена Пати Бхакты (Главнокомандующего Господа Чайтаньи), приход которого Сам Господь Чайтанья и предсказал (это предсказание содержится в "Шри Чайтанья Мангале" Лочана даса Тхакура).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

кто-то еще сомневается, что другой страны в принципе быт не могло?  :smilies:  
и патриотизм здесь ни причем, только разум.

----------


## SergeiP

> кто-то еще сомневается, что другой страны в принципе быть не могло?


"Патриотизм" некоторых мешает принять эту простую истину.

----------


## алик

родители вернулись вместе с новорожденным Абхаем в свой дом на Харрисон-Роуд, 151. Астролог составил гороскоп ребенка, и вся семья с радостью выслушала его предсказание: “Когда Абхаю исполнится семьдесят лет, он пересечет океан, станет великим религиозным деятелем и откроет сто восемь храмов”

----------


## ОльгаО

> "Если бы"... "Если бы"... История не знает сослагательного наклонения. 
> 
> Факт в том, что Америка является лидером западной цивилизации, именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада поехал в столицу западной цивилизации - Нью Йорк, чтобы оттуда начать распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру. Его план, вдохновленный Господом Кришной, несомненно увенчался успехом. Так и произошло: распространение сознания Кришны в западном мире, начавшись с Америки, затем охватило весь мир. Весь мир и тогда и сейчас смотрит на Америку и копирует то, что делают американцы. Поэтому расчет Шрилы Прабхупады был абсолютно верен. А рассуждения о том, что было бы, если бы да кабы, в принципе не имеют большого смысла.  Было так, как было. Однако, причина успеха Шрилы Прабхупады не лежит лишь во внешней плоскости,  Шрила Прабхупада добился успеха потому, что был наделен особыми полномочиями Господа Чайтаньи в деле распространения Его движения по всему миру. Попытки принести учение Махапрабху в западный мир предпринимались и до Шрилы Прабхупады, например, несколько духовных братьев Шрилы Прабхупады отправлялись проповедовать в Европу, но они не смогли добиться сколь-нибудь ощутимого успеха. Шрила Прабхупада же осуществил предсказание Махапрабху о том, что Его движение охватит весь мир, поскольку именно ему Махапрабху доверил это. И это подчеркивает особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады - Сена Пати Бхакты (Главнокомандующего Господа Чайтаньи), приход которого Сам Господь Чайтанья и предсказал (это предсказание содержится в "Шри Чайтанья Мангале" Лочана даса Тхакура).


 Я как раз прекрасно понимаю, почему Прабхупада поехал в Нью-Йорк, и ценю гениальность плана Кришны. читайте внимательней - про россию я отвечала просто на пост СергеяП.
Однако осмелюсь заметить, что хоть миссия и началась с Америки, но Америка действительно была всего лишь инструментом. И не спроста Прабхупада так стремился любой ценой попасть в Россию. В России преданных гораздо больше, чем во всех Зап.странах вместе взятых.

----------


## Галим

> В России преданных гораздо больше, чем во всех Зап.странах вместе взятых.


 есть статистика?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

По моим наблюдениям,на фестивале в Майапуре и Вриндаване половина преданных русскоязычные.Даже есть отдельная парикрама.Вот вам и статистика.(Если исключить индийцев)

----------


## Галим

> По моим наблюдениям,на фестивале в Майапуре и Вриндаване половина преданных русскоязычные.Даже есть отдельная парикрама.Вот вам и статистика.(Если исключить индийцев)


У нас в матхе на Картику примерно такой процент:Русских и индусов поровну примерно по сотне,далее из США и Австралия человек по 50,Китай 50,Европа 50 и т.д,ну никак не выходит,что русскоязычных больше чем всех остальных вместе взятых

----------


## Aniruddha das

> У нас в матхе на Картику примерно такой процент:Русских и индусов поровну примерно по сотне,далее из США и Австралия человек по 50,Китай 50,Европа 50 и т.д,ну никак не выходит,что русскоязычных больше чем всех остальных вместе взятых


У вас в Матхе своя ситуация. Проповедь вашим Матхом не очень активно ведется (а если и ведется то зачастую преданным ИСККОН  :smilies: ) , на мой взгляд. Но речь шла об ИСККОН. В ИСККОН сейчас больше всего преданных в Индии и в России, если сравнивать с другими странами. Хотя для справедливости стоит сказать, что специально подсчетов не велось. Храмы и центры ИСККОН есть по всему миру. На фестивали в Индии из стран более отдаленных приезжает меньше преданных ввиду чисто практических соображений. Но в целом, в России, если сравнивать с другими странами (помимо Индии), у ИСККОН больше преданных.

----------


## SergeiP

Ну что же, русские хоть чем-то могут гордиться. А то даже как-то жалко их стало...

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

В одном из писем Шрила Прабхупада писал: 



> Местная аристократия считает преданных Бхагавана ненормальными. Поначалу я пытался общаться с ними. Я познакомился с секретарем губернатора и другими, но, увидев их демоническую натуру, сосредоточил внимание на среднем классе, в особенности, на образованной молодежи. Они сыты по горло западной цивилизацией. Эти ребята губят себя марихуаной и развратом. Правительству нет до них дела. Их гонят на войну во Вьетнам. Здесь неблагоприятная политическая обстановка. Так что у этих ребят толком нет будущего. Вот почему Шриман Махапрабху пришел в эту страну. Я пытаюсь дать им пыль с Его лотосных стоп, и те, кто принимает ее, чувствуют великое счастье. Они приняли меня с любовью, понимая, что я могу даровать им настоящую жизнь.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Чтобы соединить хромого и слепого.Есть такая притча о слепом и хромом,о том как они объединились и пошли вперед.В Америке нет духовного знания то есть глаз,а Индия не богата как Америка.Вот поэтому Шрила Прабхупада с помощью духовного знания Индии и богатства Америки распространил Сознание  Кришны по всему миру!Шрила Прабхупада ки!Джай!


Харе Кришна! Очередной раз прочитав упоминание об этой притче - о слепом и хромом, вспомнив что Прабхупада хотел, чтобы "Индия забралась на спину Америке", как хромой бы забрался на спину слепому и мог идти в правильном направлении, задался вопросом - а зачем, собственно, Прабхупада хотел, чтобы в Индии развивалось экономическое процветание, артха? Зачем оно нужно человеку, стремящемуся в духовный мир? Для духовно развитого человека, судя по наставлениям Ришабхадева и Прахлады Махараджа, развитие экономического процветания не рассматривается как цель, а остальным людям оно только мешает встать на духовный путь. Зачем Прабхупада хотел изменить положение "хромой" экономики Индии в сторону процветания, если это только усилит материальные желания людей и закроет им дорогу в духовный мир?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> зачем, собственно, Прабхупада хотел, чтобы в Индии развивалось экономическое процветание, артха? Зачем оно нужно человеку, стремящемуся в духовный мир?


Харе Кришна. Если бы все люди попадали в четвертую категорию, желающих познать Абсолютную истину и вернуться в духовный мир, то все было бы проще. Но в Кали-югу основная масса людей страдающие и нуждающиеся в деньгах.
 В прошлом духовная Индия сейчас забывает свои традиции и принимает цели Америки, индусы семьями уезжают в Англию и др.западные страны.

 Шрила Прабхупада знал, что, когда американцы и европейцы станут вайшнавами, Индия с радостью примет духовную культуру. что и случилось. Америка, как страна экономически развитая, стала тогда примером принятия движения Сознания Кришны.. В Индии теперь образовалась самая большая и активная община вайшнавов.
 Америка в свое время оказалась хорошим полем для проповеди из-за движения хиппи, вьетнамской войны и других факторов.
Возможно сейчас Прабхупада выбрал бы Россию или Украину. Но духовный учитель просил его принять миссию Чайтаньи Махапрабху и проповедовать послание сознания Кришны на английском языке в западных странах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для духовно развитого человека, судя по наставлениям Ришабхадева и Прахлады Махараджа, развитие экономического процветания не рассматривается как цель, а остальным людям оно только мешает встать на духовный путь


Экономическое процветание не помешает, если человек обладает духовным пониманием. И вторая категория благочестивых людей обращаются к Кришне именно за артхой.

Четыре типа праведников встают на путь преданного служения Мне:
 страждущие, ищущие богатства, 
любознательные и те, кто стремится постичь Aбсолютную Истину" 
БГ 7.16

Шрила Прабхупада хотел весь мир сделать создающими Кришну, не только людей четвертого типа, брахманов. И артху, и каму, и мокшу он учил занимать служением Кришне. Поэтому  он называл наше движение реформаторским. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Итак, наше движение сознания Кришны это духовное движение. Это реформаторское движение. Оно включает в себя все стороны жизни. Не думайте, что мы просто поём или танцуем. Наша философия включает в себя всевозможные аспекты человеческого общества: *религиозные, политические, общественные, культурные, всё, даже промышленные.*  Это движение началось в вашей стране. И эти американские юноши и девушки, очень серьёзно воспринимают его..

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Харе Кришна. Если бы все люди попадали в четвертую категорию, желающих познать Абсолютную истину и вернуться в духовный мир, то все было бы проще. Но в Кали-югу основная масса людей страдающие и нуждающиеся в деньгах.
> В прошлом духовная Индия сейчас забывает свои традиции и принимает цели Америки, индусы семьями уезжают в Англию и др.западные страны. Шрила Прабхупада знал, что, когда американцы и европейцы станут вайшнавами, Индия с радостью примет духовную культуру. что и случилось. Америка, как страна экономически развитая, стала тогда примером принятия движения Сознания Кришны. В Индии теперь образовалась самая большая и активная община вайшнавов.


Харе Кришна! Спасибо за разъяснения. Действительно, Шрила Прабхупада приехал в экономически развитую Америку, которая стала примером принятия движения Сознания Кришны, но парадокс в том, что это было сделано за счет той молодежи, которая не хотела участвовать в той самой развитой промышленной экономике. И Шрила Прабхупада не проповедовал то, что нужно заботиться о материальном процветании, ведь артха приходит сама собой, даже когда она уже не нужна тому, что ее ищет. Напротив, он проповедовал "простую жизнь и возвышенное мышление".  И даже обеспеченных американцев, как того же Амбариши прабху, правнука Форда, которые наверное много могли бы сделать в плане экономики, Шрила Прабхупада задействовал в других проектах. 



> Экономическое процветание не помешает, если человек обладает духовным пониманием. И вторая категория благочестивых людей обращаются к Кришне именно за артхой.
> Четыре типа праведников встают на путь преданного служения Мне: страждущие, ищущие богатства, любознательные и те, кто стремится постичь Aбсолютную Истину" БГ 7.16
> Шрила Прабхупада хотел весь мир сделать создающими Кришну, не только людей четвертого типа, брахманов. И артху, и каму, и мокшу он учил занимать служением Кришне. Поэтому  он называл наше движение реформаторским.


То есть, получается, духовно развитый человек должен способствовать удовлетворению Кришны таким образом, чтобы те праведники, которые стремятся к артхе, имели возможность удовлетворить свои желания, но при этом стали сознающими Кришну? Для осознания этого хотелось бы увидеть успешные примеры в нашем движении, кроме истории с Девахути. 



> *Шрила Прабхупада:* Итак, наше движение сознания Кришны это духовное движение. Это реформаторское движение. Оно включает в себя все стороны жизни. Не думайте, что мы просто поём или танцуем. Наша философия включает в себя всевозможные аспекты человеческого общества: *религиозные, политические, общественные, культурные, всё, даже промышленные.*  Это движение началось в вашей стране. И эти американские юноши и девушки, очень серьёзно воспринимают его..


"даже промышленные" - это очень неожиданно слышать от Прабхупады. Как Он представлял себе одухотворение этого промышленного аспекта человеческого общества? Есть еще подобные цитаты Прабхупады, может быть более подробные?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "даже промышленные" - это очень неожиданно слышать от Прабхупады. Как Он представлял себе одухотворение этого промышленного аспекта человеческого общества?


А почему это неожиданно для вас, вы могли бы объяснить?
 Промышленность - это добыча сырья, материалов, топлива, производство энергии..., текстильная промышленность, целлюлозно-бумажная промышленность, - вайшнавы повсюду пользуются этими ресурсами для служения Кришне.
Они используют в служении даже тяжёлую промышленность: производство различной техники, самолётов, поездов и пароходов :-)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Напротив, он проповедовал "простую жизнь и возвышенное мышление".


А также он проповедовал принцип юкта-вайрагьи, умение задействовать всё в служении. Когда в результате исполнения дхармы приходит артха, вайшнав знает, как ей распорядиться.
Поскольку Индия перестала выполнять свою дхарму, обнищала, заблудилась и стала завидовать Америке, Шрила Прабхупада вернул ей сознание Кришны, представив своих  американских и европейских учеников, "танцующих белых слонов"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То есть, получается, духовно развитый человек должен способствовать удовлетворению Кришны таким образом, чтобы те праведники, которые стремятся к артхе, имели возможность удовлетворить свои желания, но при этом стали сознающими Кришну?


Удовлетворить все желания невозможно, они растут как грибы) Хитрость в том, что благочестивый человек, занимаясь преданным служением, получая духовное образование, начинает осознавать свою духовную природу, и естественным образом приходит к истинному отречению.
С Девахути произошла такая же история.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Из воспоминаний учеников Прабхупады:

"«А зачем Шрила Прабхупада привез вас, своих западных учеников, в Индию?» — спросил я.

Перед тем как ответить, Шьямасундара задумчиво посмотрел вдаль: «Прабхупада часто говорил нам, что истинная религия в этой стране исчезает; люди здесь больше не стремятся к Богу, им нужны телевизоры и автомобили. (Я сразу вспомнил того лжегуру из Джанакпура, который мечтал стать богатым американцем.) Поэтому, как мне кажется, Прабхупада вернулся сюда с несколькими учениками, чтобы сказать жителям Индии: „Смотрите, у этих западных юношей и девушек есть всё — и телевизоры, и автомобили, да в таких количествах, что вам и не снилось. Но они не были счастливы, пока не нашли Кришну. У вас же есть Кришна, и это то, что им нужно. Поэтому дарите Кришну всему миру“. Прабхупада часто говорит, что индийская философия в сочетании с американским богатством могут принести благо всей планете. Он называет нас, своих западных учеников, „танцующими белыми слонами"!»

Я рассмеялся и задумался об этой удивительной идее: соединить восточную философию с западными капиталами и технологиями. Я понял, что до этого момента мои собственные поиски Бога настолько занимали меня, что мне даже в голову не приходило делиться духовными сокровищами с другими людьми.."

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Удовлетворить все желания невозможно, они растут как грибы) Хитрость в том, что благочестивый человек, занимаясь преданным служением, получая духовное образование, начинает осознавать свою духовную природу, и естественным образом приходит к истинному отречению. С Девахути произошла такая же история.


С Девахути - понятно. Выше я писал, что интересны примеры, приближенные к нам, в современном ИСККОН.



> Из воспоминаний учеников Прабхупады:
> "...Прабхупада вернулся сюда с несколькими учениками, чтобы сказать жителям Индии: „Смотрите, у этих западных юношей и девушек есть всё — и телевизоры, и автомобили, да в таких количествах, что вам и не снилось. Но они не были счастливы, пока не нашли Кришну. У вас же есть Кришна, и это то, что им нужно. Поэтому дарите Кришну всему миру“. Прабхупада часто говорит, что индийская философия в сочетании с американским богатством могут принести благо всей планете. Он называет нас, своих западных учеников, „танцующими белыми слонами"!»


Вот и получается, что "американское богатство" Прабхупада использовал только с целью показать возможности отречения от этого богатства, в остальном же он обесценивал промышленность: 



> "Что касается ваших материальных потребностей, всего предостаточно для их удовлетворения. Хорошо, вы хотите есть? Можете ли вы произвести продукты питания на своих фабриках? Нет. Зачем же вам тогда беспокоиться об этих фабриках? Зачем вам тратить впустую свою энергию на этих фабриках? Просто ешьте. Будь довольны тем, что дал вам Господь, и культуру, посвятите свое время на возрождение вечных взаимоотношений с Богом. Простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление — это самый лучший вид цивилизации. Вам нужен секс? Можете ли вы произвести секс на фабрике? Нет. Откуда же он берется? Его дает Бог. Итак, все что вам необходимо, дает Бог. Просто воспользуйтесь этим и станьте сознающими Бога, сознающими Кришну. Таков ваш долг" (Отрывок из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по “Бхагавад-гите” 7.15-18, прочитанной 9 октября 1966 года в Нью-Йорке).


...



> А почему это неожиданно для вас, вы могли бы объяснить?
>  Промышленность - это добыча сырья, материалов, топлива, производство энергии..., текстильная промышленность, целлюлозно-бумажная промышленность, - вайшнавы повсюду пользуются этими ресурсами для служения Кришне.
> Они используют в служении даже тяжёлую промышленность: производство различной техники, самолётов, поездов и пароходов :-)


Да, они используют, но используют то, что уже создано материалистической экономикой, но сами не создают такие производства.
Нигде Шрила Прабхупада не говорит, что надо создавать заводы тяжелой промышленности.



> Хм? Никто не работает на этом поле. Они все были утянуты в города, чтобы работать на заводе. Проклятая цивилизация. Эта коммунистическая идея, что это такое?
> Преданные: Серп и молот.
> Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Это хорошо.
> Индиец: Да, хорошо.
> Шрила Прабхупада: Но никакого молота. Только это… Как это называется?
> Преданные: Серп.
> Шрила Прабхупада: Никакого молота. Это будет нашей эмблемой. Только серп. Никакого молота. Молот размолотил всю человеческую цивилизацию. Поэтому сделайте просто контр-эмблему. Коммунисты это оценят. (Утренняя прогулка, 15 марта 1974 года, Вриндаван)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот и получается, что "американское богатство" Прабхупада использовал только с целью показать возможности отречения от этого богатства


 да, использование богатства в проповеди и внутреннего отречения от него. Никаких противоречий.




> Конечно, они используют, но используют то, что уже создано материалистической экономикой, но сами не создают такие производства.
> Нигде Шрила Прабхупада не говорит, что надо создавать заводы тяжелой промышленности.


Конечно, зачем создавать то, что уже создано. Вайшнавы все задействуют в служении, Шрила Прабхупада называл это "философией змеи"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Прабхупада часто говорит, что индийская философия в сочетании с американским богатством могут принести благо всей планете. Он называет нас, своих западных учеников, „танцующими белыми слонами"!


Танцующие Белые Слоны во Вриндаване, 1974 год

----------


## Ivan (гость)

самое важное, почему преданные что-то делают - потому что их просил это делать (или наоборот не делают потому что запрещают) их духовный учитель... Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати хотел чтобы его ученик, шакти-авеша Господа Нитьянанды - Прабхупада проповедовал на английском.

я думаю, потому что в Европе уже было много других проповедников - они могли успеть до Прабхупады испортить население своими заблуждениями, апарадхами и т д, а в Америке, наверное, было меньше проповедников до Прабхупады, потому было проще там проповедовать, начинать новое движение. И да, конечно же Америка - более свободная и богатая страна, чем та же Великобритания (судя по всему)...

Прабхупада так совместил богатство материальное (Запад) и духовное (Индия).

Недавно вычитал один афоризм: жизнь материальная и духовная - как два крыла одной птицы. и то и другое крыло нужно для нормального полета птицы (можно еще вспомнить аналогию души и сверхдуши как двух птиц на дереве)...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень интересно, что Шрила Прабхупада в одной из своих утренних прогулок в Бомбее 2 февраля 1974 года утверждал, что его американские ученики стали курить ганджу и приняли образ жизни хиппи именно из-за влияния индийских так называемых садху. 
Он привел в пример Алена Гинзбурга  и других американских парней, которые в поисках духовности приезжали в Индию, а там получали общение лжесадху.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Перед Богом все равны.
Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал именно в Америке, ибо страна была полна *капитала*, только Америка владеет бесконечным печатным станком, в Америке была установлена полнейшая *свобода совести и веры на уровне государства*, на законодательном уровне. И конечно, Америка была полностью защищена от *всех, любых* бед, которые были насланы во время Второй мировой войны. У Кришны нет избранных или исключительных, у Него есть только бхакты, а Гауранга дал обещание, что Святые Имена Хари будут проповеданы в каждом городе и в каждой деревне.

----------


## Сергей1

если кратко то как я понял... Индия копирует запад. Если проповедь будет успешна  на западе, то индийцы её примут. Ну и для расширения проповеди Сознания Кришны

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Вся земля давно превратилась в млеччхадешу. Америка — «суммум» малюм (олицетворение Кали) и на сей момент. Остальные менее удачливые в деле служения Кали-юге :пинает разложившийся труп СССР:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Вся земля давно превратилась в млеччхадешу. Америка — «суммум» малюм (олицетворение Кали) и на сей момент. Остальные менее удачливые в деле служения Кали-юге :пинает разложившийся труп СССР:


Можно было сказать кратко цитированием " ...материальный мир - юдоль страданий..."

----------


## Evgenui

Получается Шрила Прабхупада всю жизнь готовился к этой миссии,астролог приглашенный Его родителями предсказал все,что произошло.И все предыдущие воплощения Шрилы Прабхупады вели к этой спасительной для всего мира поездке.Такие события не происходят видимо спонтанно,Его тщательно готовили и поддерживали к этой поистине титанической деятельности.Я не ясновидящий,такие мои личные субъективные выводы.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Получается Шрила Прабхупада всю жизнь готовился к этой миссии,астролог приглашенный Его родителями предсказал все,что произошло.И все предыдущие воплощения Шрилы Прабхупады вели к этой спасительной для всего мира поездке.Такие события не происходят видимо спонтанно,Его тщательно готовили и поддерживали к этой поистине титанической деятельности.Я не ясновидящий,такие мои личные субъективные выводы.
> Харе Кришна.


Джая Прабхупад!Тут вы немного ошибаетесь.Не было предыдущих воплощений Шрилы Прабхупады.Он пришёл с Голоки Вриндаваны.Сам Господь Кришна попросил его прийти в материальный мир.

----------

